# Opinions/Experience of Winergy Equilibrium......



## kittykatcat (25 September 2008)

Hi all, after a long discussion with my local feed store, they have recommended Winergy Equilibrium Condition for my new, extremely neurotic ex-racer mare, who the farrier thinks may have also had laminitis in the past. She is a real nerve-bag and she is starting to look very thin, which is a bit worrying seeing as we're only in September. 

I therefore dont want to stuff her full of conditioning type feeds as i dont want her any more silly than she is.

I know a lot of you on here use or have talked about Winergy, and i have heard som really good things about it, but i wanted to get some opinions before i buy it....is it any good, will it send her loopy, will it put weight on????

I'm keeping her in at nights with ad lib hay, turned out on to an ok field, so that should hopefully help!

Thanks all!!


----------



## ihatework (25 September 2008)

It is good in principal, and it is very unlikely to send her loopy ... so a good start.

But - it is basically alfalfa and a high oil and balancer pellet.
It comes in 15kg sacks and costs £12 a sack. 
For my 16.2hh 4yo that was slightly underweight and in light work the recommended feeding amount was 4.5kg.

I fed it at that rate and the horse looked well but certainly didn't pile loads of weight on.

Bear in mind that fed at that rate it would cost around £25 a week ......

So I personally would only feed it on horses with real feeding issues (ie EPSM, severe hypersensitivity to starch etc).


----------



## TGM (25 September 2008)

A lot of people on this forum trialled Winergy Condition - opinions were mixed.  Here are the main discussion threads I could find on it:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php?Cat=0&amp;Board=NEWLOUNGE&amp;Number=3254771

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php?Cat=0&amp;Board=NEWLOUNGE&amp;Number=3259063

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php?Cat=0&amp;Board=NEWLOUNGE&amp;Number=3384073

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php?Cat=0&amp;Board=NEWLOUNGE&amp;Number=3306029

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php?Number=3428686

Hope that helps.


----------



## kittykatcat (25 September 2008)

Aha - clever that!! Thanks!


----------



## Scarlett1980 (25 September 2008)

i use growth for that reason.  it actually works out the same cost as conditioning cubes, alfa a oil, speedibeet and selenviteE which is what she had before but she looks a lot better and is much more chilled out and relaxed.  my firend was on the condition trial and loved it - i think her horse is on it now for good.  can recommend them enough and for me, i wouldn't go back to a mix or cube for this horse and she sounds a bit like yours.


----------



## kittykatcat (25 September 2008)

Oh, that's interesting - i suppose it makes sense...so you would just feed this Winergy, and nothing else??? Certainly a lot easier! I was thinking along the lines of Alfa A Oil and a balancer or something, but to be honest, cost itn't my main issue, i just want something that is going to improve her condition, keep her sane, and not bring on any laminitis, just in case!


----------



## Scarlett1980 (25 September 2008)

It's loads esier and really good when a friend or someone at the yard has to feed her as it is so simple.  even my OH can't get it wrong!  i know what you mean about cost, it wasn't my main priority but it is nice to know i'm not geting ripped off!


----------



## LankyLucy (25 September 2008)

I investigated feeding this for a similar horse who got very fizzy but I was put off by the cost as it actually comes in 15kg sacks which are smaller than normal feeds in 20kg sacks.  I liked the idea of using fibre only though so am using fibrebeet with a balancer instead which works out cheaper than if I had fed the Winergy.  My horse looks really well on it and she seems much calmer and easier to train.


----------



## star (25 September 2008)

mine is on the medium energy but i cannot afford to feed it at 4kg a day and also he cant eat that much as only gets one feed, so i'm still having to buy balancer and also equijewel to give him extra calories so i dont think i'm saving any money at all.  it's £10 a bag and only 15kg bags.  I'm going back to nuts next time as i hven't noticed any difference in his silliness on it.


----------



## scotsmare (25 September 2008)

I did the trial of the feed and can honestly say that I loved it.  However, the horse in question didn't put on the masses of condition I expected.  Plus having to feed 4.5kg per day 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 meant having to feed 3 times per day which was a bit of a hassle 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Personally, if it wasn't for the fact that it came in silly little bags then I'd have continued on it.  But at the rate it's meant to be fed at then I'd be using two bags per week, which would work out to be £100 per month per horse.


----------



## almorton (25 September 2008)

try simple systems. might just be what your looking for!


----------



## Sparklet (26 September 2008)

I lived the winergy condition and thought it was great...would feed it now but it is really expensive


----------



## Ziggy_ (26 September 2008)

I did the feed trial too and after 3 weeks my 16.2hh TB mare (neurotic and laminitic, a bit like yours) had gained enough condition for me to cut the amount fed to 1kg a day. She's been on this amount ever since so a bag lasts me more than 2 weeks, and all I add is a bit of Benevit to make sure she's getting enough vits still. She looks fantastic on it and is carrying plenty of condition and her temperament has improved dramatically. Would defo recommend it!


----------



## wellyboot (26 September 2008)

I feed my whole yard on the low, growth or senior.

I do feed less than the qantities recomended as the horses are on very good grazing and good haylage.

I love the feed, the horses coats all look good, they are all calmer and I would say my feed bill is about the same as the old feed but with better results.


----------



## seabiscuit (27 September 2008)

You do not need to feed the reccomended amounts, that company must be trying to bleed everybody stone dry !! Its UNBELIEVABLE the amounts they expect you to feed and therefore the money that they want you to spend on it, what on earth are they on?! I honestly wonder if they ought to be investigated by the trade federations or whatever it is called for misleading people? I think that a horse would only need those amounts if it was getting no grass/or extremely bland/poor hay.

Initially I tried to feed the 'recommended amounts' of winergy growth to a skinny ex race tb that I had in and he hated the stuff... did not do much for his condition, eventually gave up and put him on baileys no.4... different horse in just a few weeks.

But my other horse absolutely loves it- he just gets fed once a day- he has two scoops  of winergy medium along with 1/2 scoop baileys No4 which I think is a really good combination together.  He is looking ace at the moment, but he is on very good grass.


----------



## xSandraMx (27 September 2008)

Glad I'm not the only one who thinks it is a bit of a rip off.  I don't mind paying decent money for good feed but it seems a lot of money for what looks like chopped straw and grass with a few nuts.  To add insult to injury my horse didn't like it any way.


----------



## LindaW (28 September 2008)

I did the trial, and loved it.  On the face of it, it does look very expensive but I have kept both of my horses on it at a reduced amount as they now look lovely.  Both are glossy, well behaved and well covered without being overweight.

Cost wise (I've been using growth as condition didn't get to my stockist until last week) it is £11 per bag and I'm now using 1 bag for the big mare every 6 days and 1 bag for the smaller gelding every 9 days.

I don't need to add anything extra to the feed.  Both of mine love it.  Yes the levels to start with would have been prohibative price wise for me, but I'm enjoying them looking good at a price I can afford now.

I do vaguely recall something about lami horses and the trial, so I'd call the company before giving it to one for advice.


----------



## galaxy (28 September 2008)

I ride a 10 yr old Tb/Hann and he was put on Winergy Growth 4 weeks ago and the difference is INCREDIBLE!  He windsucks, and can be a bit highly strung, so we didn't want him on concentrates which is why the feedline recomended the growth. He is difficult to keep weight on and imature muscularly.  He has been incredibly sensible and he has just bulked up so much, not just weight wise, but muscularly he has developed so much quicker!

I'd highly recomend it!  It also has not worked out any more expensive we reckon.


----------



## mrdarcy (28 September 2008)

I love it - use the medium energy for my two advanced endurance horses.  Like most others it seems I don't feed anything like the recommended amounts, just a scoop a day divided between breakfast and tea for each horse.  I add in a couple of handfuls of Mollichop showshine to add a bit of bulk to the feed and they get ad lib haylage whilst in or just grazing whilst out.  Both my horses look fab on it, much better than when I was feeding Bailey's endurance mix.  The biggest difference has been temperament - one of the was spooky and sharp but is a much calmer horse on the Winergy.  I know a lot of endurance folk use the Growth on their adult horses, so worth considering that.


----------



## Lonesome_Dove (29 September 2008)

Don't the Spillers Cool Fibre, Conditioning Fibre and Happy Hoof do a similar job!? I would rather feed those as they come in a bigger bag and work out cheaper! And you can feed them on their own OR mix other stuff with them, whereas Winergy say you shouldn't mix a thing! (So I've heard).


----------



## MagicMelon (1 October 2008)

kittykatcat - I asked Winergy to advise feed for my pony who's elderly and therefore lost weight yet has also had laminitis in the past. They recommended Growth. Just in case you were interested!


----------

